

BigQuery new features, includes running JavaScript UDFs within the “Google SQL” cluster - fhoffa
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/08/Google-BigQuery-adds-UDF-support-for-deeper-cloud-analytics.html

======
vgt
Some other features rolled out:

\- New faster execution engine, especially for large complex queries

\- Dynamic partition optimization

\- Federated querying from Google Cloud Storage

\- Obsoleteness of the EACH keyword

\- Numerous UI improvements

\- BigQuery Slots - an offering to guarantee availability of resources for
SaaS and ETL workloads

\- High-compute workloads and supporting pricing model

\- Increased query limits for higher concurrency

~~~
pentium10
Each user is limited to running approximately 3 UDF queries in a specific
project at the same time.

not sure where to put that insame low number.

~~~
vgt
Fair point - it's a new feature that is getting eased in. As with other
quotas, talk to us about your use case.

